# Keeping wild tadpoles in outdoor aquarium?



## PerthHerper (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi,

I've been wondering about adding tadpoles to my outdoor fish tank. Would I need a license (I'm in WA) to put in tadpoles if they'll have the freedom to get out once they mature? These tadpoles would be collected in a Tadpole Exchange Program-type style, so I won't need a license there.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 30, 2016)

Contact the licence issuer. You should be able to get all the information you need and more. I'm in vic so can't really advise on anything else sorry.


----------



## PerthHerper (Oct 30, 2016)

By license issuer, are you referring to my relevant wildlife agency (DPAW)?


----------

